# PS4 (o Xbox One) e giochi online digitali a basso prezzo.



## admin (21 Febbraio 2017)

Ciao ragazzi, mi è capitato di leggere che per le nuove console (mi interesserebbe in particolar modo la PS4) è possibile acquistare dei giochi, in versione digitale, quindi online, a prezzi decisamente più bassi rispetto alle versioni fisiche.

Leggo di account primari e account secondari. 

Qualcuno sa come funziona, precisamente?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Febbraio 2017)

Forse è grazie all'accesso agli store ufficiali esteri dove la valuta vale meno. Ho letto di gente che impostando una lingua diversa nella console poi accede allo store di riferimento (USA, Singapore ecc..) e quindi acquista giochi a un prezzo minore grazie al cambio. Non sempre va a buon fine però sta cosa mi pare.

Per l'xbox one lessi anche che si poteva condividere l'account con un'altra persona e dimezzare quindi la spesa per l'acquisto dei giochi.


----------



## admin (21 Febbraio 2017)

Non credo sia quello! 

Ci sono siti (pagine social) che vendono anche in Italia. Però non c'ho capito molto e, sopratutto, se siano affidabili!


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (21 Febbraio 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Per l'xbox one lessi anche che si poteva condividere l'account con un'altra persona e dimezzare quindi la spesa per l'acquisto dei giochi.


Si, lo faccio anche io da quando è uscita con un mio amico..


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (21 Febbraio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non credo sia quello!
> 
> Ci sono siti (pagine social) che vendono anche in Italia. Però non c'ho capito molto e, sopratutto, se siano affidabili!


Cambiando store da Xbox one (non so ps4) i giochi costano molto meno(per esempio store Singapore).. io faccio così..(poi dimezzo anche dividendo con un mio amico..)
Poi i giochi digitali li vendono anche su ebay (per essere abbastanza sicuro ti conviene vedere sempre i feed del venditore), cerchi, per esempio: fifa17 digital (paghi e il venditore ti invia un codice da riscattare su console e poi parte l'installazione).. 
altri siti non ne conosco, ma ci saranno sicuramente.. ti conviene scrivere su google "siti per giochi digitali ps4/xboxone" vedere un po' cosa esce e cerchi magari in giro per il web se quel sito è affidabile o meno..


----------



## admin (22 Febbraio 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Cambiando store da Xbox one (non so ps4) i giochi costano molto meno(per esempio store Singapore).. io faccio così..(poi dimezzo anche dividendo con un mio amico..)
> Poi i giochi digitali li vendono anche su ebay (per essere abbastanza sicuro ti conviene vedere sempre i feed del venditore), cerchi, per esempio: fifa17 digital (paghi e il venditore ti invia un codice da riscattare su console e poi parte l'installazione)..
> altri siti non ne conosco, ma ci saranno sicuramente.. ti conviene scrivere su google "siti per giochi digitali ps4/xboxone" vedere un po' cosa esce e cerchi magari in giro per il web se quel sito è affidabile o meno..



Si, sto dando un'occhiata! Non è per me quindi voglio capire bene come funziona questo sistema e se è affidabile!


----------



## fabri47 (22 Febbraio 2017)

Su Press Start si può. Come in Instant Gaming per i giochi su PC da steam.


----------



## Giangy (22 Febbraio 2017)

Io ho sia la PS4 Pro che l'Xbox One, quest'ultima sono tentato di venderla in estate, non perché non piace, o perché mi trovo male! Ma per il semplice fatto che il PlayStation store fa più sconti, e meno caro di Xbox Store, anche se alcune esclusive Xbox One sono bellissime, come Forza Motorsport 6, o Forza Horizon 3, veramente ottimi! Ora aspetterò Gran Turismo Sport per PS4, chissà quanto si dovrà ancora aspettare... (sono appassionato di giochi di guida), comunque sarà anche venduta l'Xbox One perché entro fine anno dovrebbe uscire l'Xbox Project Scorpio, ma per il momento la tengo ancora per qualche mese.


----------



## Tahva (25 Febbraio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi, mi è capitato di leggere che per le nuove console (mi interesserebbe in particolar modo la PS4) è possibile acquistare dei giochi, in versione digitale, quindi online, a prezzi decisamente più bassi rispetto alle versioni fisiche.
> 
> Leggo di account primari e account secondari.
> 
> Qualcuno sa come funziona, precisamente?



Ciao admin,
quando compri in digitale dalla Rete stai molto attento perché (soprattutto su PC) c'è sempre il rischio di incappare nel gray market, ossia chiavi di giochi rivendute illegalmente. Il prezzo è sensibilmente ridotto rispetto a quello di listino, ma se il publisher (il produttore che ha pagato per creare il gioco) si accorge che hai attivato una key illegale, ti blocca il gioco e perdi pure i soldi.
Su console mi fiderei unicamente degli store ufficiali PlayStation e Xbox, dove spesso ci sono degli sconti. Seguo da vicino il mondo PlayStation per lavoro, attualmente ci sono numerose promozioni relative ai giochi Electronic Arts, ad esempio (come FIFA, Battlefield, Mass Effect, Mirror's Edge, Dragon Age e così via).

Per quanto riguarda account "primari" e "secondari", nel caso di PS4 Sony ti consente di avere al massimo una PlayStation 4 "principale" attivata sul tuo account. Se, ad esempio, sei iscritto a PlayStation Network come "admin", potrai avere solo una PS4 principale e altre secondarie.
La differenza sta nel fatto che, nella principale, condividi l'abbonamento PlayStation Plus (e quindi la possibilità di giocare online) con gli altri profili creati sulla console. per farti un esempio, la mia PS4 principale è anche quella del mio ragazzo, quindi lui può usare l'online sul suo profilo personale semplicemente perché l'account principale di quella console ha un abbonamento PlayStation Plus.
In aggiunta, gli altri utenti possono anche utilizzare sui loro profili i giochi che hai acquistato sulla tua PS4 principale. In caso contrario, al login vedrebbero un lucchetto su tutti i contenuti digitali acquistati da te e dovrebbero necessariamente fare il login sul tuo profilo per poterci giocare.


----------



## admin (25 Febbraio 2017)

Tahva ha scritto:


> Ciao admin,
> quando compri in digitale dalla Rete stai molto attento perché (soprattutto su PC) c'è sempre il rischio di incappare nel gray market, ossia chiavi di giochi rivendute illegalmente. Il prezzo è sensibilmente ridotto rispetto a quello di listino, ma se il publisher (il produttore che ha pagato per creare il gioco) si accorge che hai attivato una key illegale, ti blocca il gioco e perdi pure i soldi.
> Su console mi fiderei unicamente degli store ufficiali PlayStation e Xbox, dove spesso ci sono degli sconti. Seguo da vicino il mondo PlayStation per lavoro, attualmente ci sono numerose promozioni relative ai giochi Electronic Arts, ad esempio (come FIFA, Battlefield, Mass Effect, Mirror's Edge, Dragon Age e così via).
> 
> ...



Grazie!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (6 Marzo 2018)

Tahva ha scritto:


> Ciao admin,
> quando compri in digitale dalla Rete stai molto attento perché (soprattutto su PC) c'è sempre il rischio di incappare nel gray market, ossia chiavi di giochi rivendute illegalmente. Il prezzo è sensibilmente ridotto rispetto a quello di listino, ma se il publisher (il produttore che ha pagato per creare il gioco) si accorge che hai attivato una key illegale, ti blocca il gioco e perdi pure i soldi.
> Su console mi fiderei unicamente degli store ufficiali PlayStation e Xbox, dove spesso ci sono degli sconti. Seguo da vicino il mondo PlayStation per lavoro, attualmente ci sono numerose promozioni relative ai giochi Electronic Arts, ad esempio (come FIFA, Battlefield, Mass Effect, Mirror's Edge, Dragon Age e così via).
> 
> ...



Ciao Tahva, cosa mi dici invece del servizio Playstation Now? Ho visto che creando un account americano e acquistando un pass annuale da 99 dollari (ad es. su Amazon) è possibile accedere a questo servizio anche in Italia.
Parliamo di un catalogo di 600 giochi utilizzabili in streaming (molto esclusive quali Uncharted, Killzone, ecc), a patto di avere una connessione veloce (io ho una 30 mega).

Secondo te il gioco vale la candela?


----------



## sette (6 Marzo 2018)

Tahva ha scritto:


> Ciao admin,
> quando compri in digitale dalla Rete stai molto attento perché (soprattutto su PC) c'è sempre il rischio di incappare nel gray market, ossia chiavi di giochi rivendute illegalmente. Il prezzo è sensibilmente ridotto rispetto a quello di listino, ma *se il publisher (il produttore che ha pagato per creare il gioco) si accorge che hai attivato una key illegale, ti blocca il gioco e perdi pure i soldi.*
> Su console mi fiderei unicamente degli store ufficiali PlayStation e Xbox, dove spesso ci sono degli sconti. *Seguo da vicino il mondo PlayStation per lavoro*, attualmente ci sono numerose promozioni relative ai giochi Electronic Arts, ad esempio (come FIFA, Battlefield, Mass Effect, Mirror's Edge, Dragon Age e così via).
> 
> ...



Commento le 2 frasi sottolineate:

1) Ho comprato molto volte (anche) quelle che chiami "grey key" e non mi è mai successo niente del genere. Il mio sito preferito è G2A. E' un portale sponsorizzato da molta gente, fatico a credere che sia illegale per le seguenti motivazioni: chiunque può partecipare rivendendo a sua volta i giochi (non so se si tratti di qualcosa come il trading online, non ho mai provato) e SOPRATTUTTO se fosse illegale i governi (per mezzo degli ISP) ci metterebbero 1 secondo ad oscurare gli IP e i DNS del sito (ma come G2A ce ne sono tanti altri). Non sono siti del dark web o roba simile... G2A come G2Play sono siti up&running da anni, li visito tramite chrome via DNS di google (io ho vodafone)

2) questo spiega la tua antipatia verso il "grey market"


----------



## Tahva (6 Marzo 2018)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ciao Tahva, cosa mi dici invece del servizio Playstation Now? Ho visto che creando un account americano e acquistando un pass annuale da 99 dollari (ad es. su Amazon) è possibile accedere a questo servizio anche in Italia.
> Parliamo di un catalogo di 600 giochi utilizzabili in streaming (molto esclusive quali Uncharted, Killzone, ecc), a patto di avere una connessione veloce (io ho una 30 mega).
> 
> Secondo te il gioco vale la candela?



Ciao Felice,
non so darti una testimonianza diretta perché non ho mai provato in prima persona il servizio. Avendo una 30 mega comunque non dovresti avere problemi, perché la velocità raccomandata da Sony è di almeno 5 mb. Hai anche una buona velocità di upload? Dovrebbe aiutarti ad evitare input lag, ossia rallentamenti tra quando premi il tasto sul controller e quando si compie l'azione sullo schermo.

Per quanto riguarda la libreria di giochi, include molti prodotti, ma ti sottolineo che non ci sono le grandi uscite su PS4 o le più recenti esclusive. Per farti un esempio, Microsoft nel servizio parallelo Xbox Game Pass includerà anche le nuove uscite delle sue esclusive, come Halo o Gears of War, mentre PlayStation Now si concentra su molti giochi PS3 e qualche release PS4. Ti consiglio di sfogliare un po' la libreria e vedere se ci sono abbastanza giochi di tuo interesse.
Puoi vedere l'elenco completo qui:
https://www.playstation.com/en-gb/explore/playstation-now/ps-now-games/


----------



## Tahva (6 Marzo 2018)

sette ha scritto:


> Commento le 2 frasi sottolineate:
> 
> 1) Ho comprato molto volte (anche) quelle che chiami "grey key" e non mi è mai successo niente del genere. Il mio sito preferito è G2A. E' un portale sponsorizzato da molta gente, fatico a credere che sia illegale per le seguenti motivazioni: chiunque può partecipare rivendendo a sua volta i giochi (non so se si tratti di qualcosa come il trading online, non ho mai provato) e SOPRATTUTTO se fosse illegale i governi (per mezzo degli ISP) ci metterebbero 1 secondo ad oscurare gli IP e i DNS del sito (ma come G2A ce ne sono tanti altri). Non sono siti del dark web o roba simile... G2A come G2Play sono siti up&running da anni, li visito tramite chrome via DNS di google (io ho vodafone)
> 
> 2) questo spiega la tua antipatia verso il "grey market"



1) Ovviamente ho segnalato il problema all'admin perché, con dispiacere per chi si serve di questi siti anche senza sapere che può incappare in qualche problema, può capitare. A rimetterci è di solito l'utente ignaro, perché si sono anche alcuni portali che creano problemi per darti un rimborso, ad esempio.
Qualche tempo fa Ubisoft disattivò tutti gli acquisti relativi ad Assassin's Creed su PC che non venissero da store autorizzati, fece lo stesso anche Sega con Football Manager. Può capitare oppure no, ma ci sono publisher più zelanti sulla questione. Oltretutto, non è illegale in assoluto (mi riferisco al tuo esempio in cui dici che basta oscurarli), perché ci sono casi in cui alcune key vendute da un sito vengono dal grey market e altre sono autorizzate.

Visto che parli di G2A nello specifico, proprio questo sito di recente è stato protagonista di una sorta di rivoluzione, legata alla sua fame di vendere key provenienti dal grey market. Gearbox, casa autrice di Borderlands, aveva stretto una partnership per la vendita in esclusiva di un suo prodotto su G2A, ma in seguito a delle polemiche sulla chiarezza delle politiche del sito e ad un sollevamento da parte di altri sviluppatori, hanno dovuto interrompere la collaborazione.
Se mi è concesso il link, ne ho parlato a suo tempo in questo approfondimento, in cui diversi esponenti dell'industria si sono schierati contro G2A per via delle sue politiche:
https://www.spaziogames.it/notizie_...battito-continua-anche-alla-reboot-conference
Dopo la questione, G2A ha vissuto una sorta di momento di rinnovamento ed ha deciso di rendere più trasparenti alcune sue procedure e la provenienza di alcune key che erano ritenute sospette, quindi ora dovrebbero esserci meno rischi ad acquistare sul loro portale.
Come detto, la tua esperienza è sempre stata positiva, quella di altri utenti su siti simili negativa: dipende sempre dalla provenienza delle key e dall'attenzione che il publisher fa alla questione.

2) non lavoro per Sony e non sono sviluppatrice, sono solo una povera giornalista del settore. Non mi piacciono la pirateria ed il grey market perché ho molta stima del medium di cui mi occupo e se ritengo un prodotto valido faccio ciò che è possibile nel limite delle mie economie per premiare lo sforzo di chi lo ha realizzato, il che non ha niente a che vedere con il lavoro che faccio io  Il mio post originario era un avvertimento, poi ognuno è libero di comprare i videogiochi dove e come preferisce, finché va bene a chi li pubblica.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (6 Marzo 2018)

Tahva ha scritto:


> Ciao Felice,
> non so darti una testimonianza diretta perché non ho mai provato in prima persona il servizio. Avendo una 30 mega comunque non dovresti avere problemi, perché la velocità raccomandata da Sony è di almeno 5 mb. Hai anche una buona velocità di upload? Dovrebbe aiutarti ad evitare input lag, ossia rallentamenti tra quando premi il tasto sul controller e quando si compie l'azione sullo schermo.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda la libreria di giochi, include molti prodotti, ma ti sottolineo che non ci sono le grandi uscite su PS4 o le più recenti esclusive. Per farti un esempio, Microsoft nel servizio parallelo Xbox Game Pass includerà anche le nuove uscite delle sue esclusive, come Halo o Gears of War, mentre PlayStation Now si concentra su molti giochi PS3 e qualche release PS4. Ti consiglio di sfogliare un po' la libreria e vedere se ci sono abbastanza giochi di tuo interesse.
> ...



Grazie del parere


----------

